

Goosh - The Unofficial Google Shell - bomberstudios
http://goosh.org/
Amazingly amazing unix-like shell for Google Services.
======
yan
It's cool as a programming exercise, but I just can't see it being useful for
me. If it can do something else, that might be cool, but it can't do much. ^k
and dictionary bookmarks in firefox are far superior to using that shell.

Dictionary bookmarks, for all those unaware, are a beautiful feature I rarely
hear about. For example, go to en.wikipedia.org and right click inside the
search text box on the left. Click on 'Add a keyword for this search.' For
name, put anything, for keyword i have 'w'. Now, whenever you are in the
address bar (ctrl+l or alt+d to get there in windows/linux, apple+l in os x)
you just type 'w plants' to get the wikipedia page on plants.

Go and try it, type ctrl+l, 'w firefox', enter. I almost can't live without
it. And the same works for anything else, so google news can be 'gn', google
images: 'gi', etc thus making that more useful goosh. goosh doesn't even have
any of the features you'd want from a *nix shell like redirection.

~~~
d0mine
Firefox's Awesome Keywords are.. hmm.. awesome, but what if you need:

* a synchronization between different computers (the same keywords on different computers)

* to use other browser

* two or more parameters, e.g. to find Google Sets for "cat, and man"

* to combine multiple queries, e.g. to search for "hacker news" on Google and Yahoo

YubNub's examples:

    
    
      $ gset  man, cat 

<http://yubnub.org/parser/parse?command=gset%20man%2C%20cat>

    
    
      $ ms2 hacker news; g y

[http://yubnub.org/parser/parse?command=ms2%20hacker%20news%3...](http://yubnub.org/parser/parse?command=ms2%20hacker%20news%3B%20g%20y)

------
pfedor
Why is Google Code Search missing from the list?

------
dhs
guest@goosh.org:/web> news daum Error: Operation timed out (1212416829830).

guest@goosh.org:/web> news obama Error: Operation timed out (1212416850562).

guest@goosh.org:/web> 1 aiml Error: Operation timed out (1212416867098).

~~~
mikkom
it's noscript

~~~
dhs
I see! Sorry. I totally forgot about that.

~~~
dhs
Then again, no. It's not noscript.

------
martinr
The really cool thing is that you can search and bring up the result sites
without a mouse (or any mousless browsing extensions).

------
Maro
This is really cool, but you can set search shortcuts in Opera (and the other
browsers too). Eg. I type 's xyz' to google search xyz. I have tons of other
search shortcuts, like e for ebay, a for amazon, i for imdb, m for mininova, y
for youtube, etc.

~~~
icky
For my Firefox keywords, I have g for google search, map for google maps, gis
for google image search, imdb for guess what, w for wikipedia search, py for
local python module documentation lookup, modindex to flatly take me to the
local python module index, def for google define, dict for dictionary.com, doc
for local docs, and yt for youtube search.

Between that and having the left Windows-key bound to "Start a new terminal",
I'm never more than a few keystrokes away from my thoughts.

~~~
dskhatri
That's brilliant! I didn't know about Firefox keywords until now. Thanks!

------
terpua
I thought it's supposed to save me time :)

------
jmatt
To everyone who is listing google time out errors - this is in beta.
0.4.1-beta #1

I think it's an interesting idea. I like the idea of being able to use
something like this when I'm on a "foreign" computer. Like a computer at my
parents, friends or at school. By providing a web front end you don't HAVE to
be on your perfectly configured box at home...

------
growt
to everybody with timeout errors: if you use the noscript firefox-extension
you have to add "ajax.googleapis.com" to the whitelist.

~~~
neovive
so that was the problem.

------
mlinsey
This seems to be giving me different results than google.com for many queries
(examples: my name, "java", "specialtys") . I presume this is because searches
I do on google.com are personalized to my search history and whatever other
data google has on me...

------
toffer
Anybody use YubNub: "a command line for the Web" (<http://yubnub.org>)?

It's a similar idea that's been around for a few years.

------
ssanders82
I have no idea when or how I would ever need to use this beyond all the
Firefox shortcuts I already have...but I have to say it's pretty damn cool.
Slick UI, too.

------
jeroen
Googling for "goosh google" gives me lots of results on Goosh, but Gooshing
(...) for the same gives me 0 results on Goosh.

Is this not live data?

~~~
g_e
Google has many datacenters. You probably used a different one then Goosh. Not
everybody sees the same results on google.

~~~
jeroen
I knew that there are many datacenters, but I expected them to be more or less
in sync. However, the results have been totally different for many hours
today, and are still only half the same.

------
t0pj
Latest in "time sink" technology!

Love it.

Another timeout below:

guest@goosh.org:/web> = Error: Operation timed out (1212424763266).

------
twism
<http://www.masswerk.at/termlib/sample_socket.html>

------
thorax
Anyone know how how to make an "extension"? Help says:

load <extension_url> load an extension

~~~
mk
"You can see an example module at <http://goosh.org/ext/spon.js>"

~~~
thorax
You quoted that-- sorry if this is a dumb question, but where did you find
that information?

Thanks in advance.

~~~
bobochan
It is in the source: <http://goosh.org/goosh.js>

Personally I think this is fantastically cool. It is just going to take me a
little while to stop typing "ls -l" and "mutt" at the prompt.

------
aneesh
Really cool, but I see it more as a curiosity than something useful.

------
xirium
If you like this then you'll probably like mudsh (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=186849> ).

------
lowkey
best thing I've seen around here in a while. I like it.

------
annoyed
i'm going to waste way too much time on this

------
ngvrnd
gobsmacked.

------
newt0311
The next step is to integrate this into bash.

